# Swift Sundance 630L



## lesjax

:?: We are thinking of buying a sundance 630L from new
Does anyone have one? Are they OK?
Is there anything to look out for?
We also are thinking of adding some beanie boxes or under skirt storage. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## philjohn

Have a Sundance 630 L, had it for ust over a year, have no complaints at all, taken it down to Greece and all over the rest of Western Europe without any problems, however as you have already spotted it lacks outside storage and Beeny Box's are excellent.

PhilJ


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 
Is the 630L the new one with the rear lounge area, if it is, it looks like a great MH the only thing i thought was that the actual rear overhang from the centre of the rear axle to the rear of the van looked very long, I actually think they lengthened it from its previous model ?? and somewhere on this site there is some mention of the length of overhang must not be more than 60% of the wheelbase (or something like that) if I am correct then it may be worth checking as it looks like you may not be able to put any bike racks on the rear ? ?

I could have been looking at a different MH ??

Brian


----------



## pauwilson

I have an 04 plate 630L, the older style with the door at the front instead of the middle, I would recommend it. - plenty of living space but the back lounge is a bit tight, the 05 onwards have the longer body (around 2ft extra if I remember correctly) and this gives a far bigger rear lounge. As someone said before no outside storage, but I think 05 onwards you get an outside locker on the N/S/R giving you access under the couch.
I would check out the overhang, I have no problems with mine and I have a bike rack but I think it must be on the limit. We have never had an issue with grounding on ramps but I dont know what the extra length would do on the newer models.
Payload is good, being the 3850kg chassis I get nearly 600kg in running order and thats fully loaded with water, gas,TV, utensils etc all in. Only problem is most of the spare capacity is over the front axle where the least storage is, I would put your beanie boxes as close to the front axle as possible to avoid overloading the back.
Get a swivel fitted to the passenger seat, it give you a lot more lounging space and makes a very comfy recliner chair , well it does on the older style, unsure about newer ones with the kitchen being up there.
Only issue we have had is some water ingress at the rear window but that was sorted out straight away by the dealer and no further problems have arisen. He said he had never seen this on a swift before.

Paul


----------



## teemyob

*630L*

Hello there,

We don't own one but looked used one and looked at around 50 or so new and used before we decided against it in favour of our Eura Mobil.

You can get these in several forms:

Sundance 630L SWIFT
Bessacar SWIFT
Suntor 630L (Brownhills Group)
Firebrand (Barrons Group)

Similar other models and forms are available though, I can't recall them at the moment.

You don't state if you are buying new or used?

*If used* as per the other replies there is the older 630L with small rear lounge and the 2003/4 Onward with the extra bolt on chassis that gives a much more useable lounge. Some models may have been specified without blown air heating.

*If new/late model* Look out for dealers selling Pre September 2005 models ! These models do not have the now standard fit ABS. Many of the dealers do have these at first sight they may seem to be great prices. However, they are EX demo, pre registred and in some cases EX Hire. In my humble opinion you would be better off spending the extra and going for the models with ABS

For:
Great layout
Full Size cooking gear
2 Lounges
2.8 Engines
Very nice interior decor
Comfortable
Good tank sizes
Good height in overcab bed

Against:
Poor Payload
Low Towing weights
Poor Build quality in some areas (bed slats for example)
Little outside locker Stowage Space
No winterisation
Basic Van Suspension (leaf springs)

The reason we did not go for one in the end.........

I wanted

Rear wheel drive
4 Rear wheels
High Payload
2 Tonne Tow capability
Prefered merc chassis - despite leaf springs
More powerfull Merc engine - did not want to tamper with Manufacturers settings by tuning Fiat engines
Winter Van

Other than that the 630L is a fine n dandy unit.

Hope this helps
Trev


----------



## phoenix

We've got the Marquis Lifestyle 630L, 55 plate.

We had bike rack fitted by dealer before pick-up, had no troubles.
Yes, its longer than the older 630L, but just takes a little more care driving, you soon get used to it.
Has got the outside locker, long thin door giving access under one seat at rear, its big enough to fit in chairs and small table.
Haven't yet felt the need for beeny boxes - in 30 years of motorhoming!!
Although happy with the m'home, both of us feel that build quality has deteriorated since we bought a swift 600s in 2002. Guess cheaper build is versus even more expensive motorhomes...  
Only 'modification' so far, we fitted electronic ignition on the fridge. Amazing how caravans, at half the price (!) already have this fitted on their fridges but its not even considered on motorhomes!

Lyn and Malcolm


----------



## 98316

*Sundance 630L*

We brought one last week, an upgrade from a 5 birth and have already been away in it for 4 nights, and have to say we love it! It's the 2003 model with the door at the front, but are finding the layout works really well for us. Only problem we've had so far is working out what connection we need for the waste pipe so if anyone has any suggestions please help!

We also have a bike rack on the back and it's about 2 ft longer than our previous model but we've not had any problems and finds it fits into two spaces in the car park quite comfortably. My poor dog though can't work out where to sit! i.e. should it be at the back where he can watch everyone following us or at the front where he can see where we are going...poor confused thing.

Ours has a large skylight over the main living area which is great in the mornings as we don't have to rush and get dressed before letting any light in, we just open the blind on the roof skylight. Would definetly recommend this to anyone, only downside is lack of exterior storage space, but there is plenty of under seat storage which makes up for it. Also took us 24 hrs to realise the loo rotates round so we don't have to sit with our knees against the wall!....but bathroom is well laid out.


----------



## Rapide561

*Beeny boxes*

Hi

What are beeny boxes?

Rapide561


----------



## Malc

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/
Malc


----------



## 97978

*Re: 630L*



teemyob said:


> You can get these in several forms:
> 
> Sundance 630L SWIFT
> Bessacar SWIFT
> Suntor 630L (Brownhills Group)
> Firebrand (Barrons Group)
> 
> Similar other models and forms are available though, I can't recall them at the moment.


Ace Firenze


----------



## 98346

HI JUST WANA SAY I HAVE THE NEW 630L AS YOU CAN SEE IN MEMBERS PHOTOS. I HAVE A BIKE RACK FOR 4 BIKES AND I CARRY 4 BIKES.
DRIVING IT IS AS EASY AS DRIVING A CAR.
THE LIVING SPACE AT THE REAR IS OUTSTANDING I HAD 4 ADULTS AND 2 KIDS ALL SITTING DOWN DRINKING WATCHING DVDS WITH FULL COMFORT AND NOT THE FEELING EVERY BODYS ON TOP OF YOU.
MAKING A FULL SUNDAY ROAST WITH TRIMMINGS WAS AS EASY AS AT HOME WITH MICROWAVE, STOVE PLENTY OF SPACE WITH THE EXTRA TABLE FOR THE REAR FOR FORMAL GATHERINGS.
NICE WHEN YOU WHANT TO WATCH TELLY IN THE REAR AND THE KIDS WANT TO PLAY PLAYSTATION IN THE FRONT.
THE SUSPENSION IS AIR.
6 SEATBELTS.
I HAVE A FIAMA BOX ON THE TOP FOR STORAGE.
NICE AND WARM IN THE WINTER WITH THE GAS FIRE ON AS THE ELECTRIC IS ONLY 2KW GAS IS 3KW ALL WITH BLOW AIR TO ALL PARTS OF THE VAN INCLUDING THE BOG.
OVER ALL A BLOODY GOOD VAN BUY 1 I DID I NEVER REGRET IT.


----------



## colian

We have the Swift 590 which is smaller than your model but I am off to Cornwall next Sunday to have a beeny box fitted as our van has no outside storage. Other half has told me its my christmas present. We will post how we get on with it .

ian


----------



## pfil32

Two months ago we purchased a new Bessacarr E495 which I believe is the same as the 630L. We are very pleased with it. The rear suspension is air assisted. There are two gauges on the step inside of the passenger door which give you the pressure in the air suspension. I had a bike rack fitted to carry two bikes when purchased. No mention was made of any problems with this because on the overhang. Great size living area at the back. We have the small locker which is accessible from the outside room to put chairs etc as all ready stated.

Phil


----------



## 113699

Hi there, i have a swift suntor 630 and have damaged the rear bumper, does anyone no where i can get replacment body parts???


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Excellent vehicle, we have one on our hire fleet and everyone loves it.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Daved said:


> Hi there, i have a swift suntor 630 and have damaged the rear bumper, does anyone no where i can get replacment body parts???


Contact your local Swift Distributor or give us a ring.

Regards


----------



## Bigwiz

Hi I have a Swift Suntor 630L currently for sale if you would like to see an info sheet on it you can download a PDF here

http://www.bigwiz.co.uk/index_htm_files/Swifty info sheet.pdf

Happy Shopping


----------



## Hydrocell

HI Lesley

We had one from new an 07 which we clocked up 10,000 miles across Europe, it served us well no problem good layout but the down side was the storage so we had a bike rack fitted to accommodate the largest Fiamma box.
The biggest issue for me was the pitiful size of gas locker other than that it was a great motor with good fuel economy.

Regards
Ray


----------



## hazzatom

Hi,
We bought a 2003 630L nearly 4 years ago and it has been superb. No problem with carrying 4 bikes and it has all the advantages mentioned in the other replies. Only downside to me is the lack of external storage and I use a Fiamma top box which is OK (but something lower down would be more convenient!).

Andy


----------



## Spreadsheet

Hi,

We bought a new Sundance 630L a few months ago - worry that it has no spare wheel, but strangely under the passenger seat is everything needed to change a wheel!!

Is this the norm?


----------



## pgjohnso

If you have purchased yet, consider my 2010 590RS - see advert. Only 6200 miles and as new with plenty of extra`s. Willing to consider offers.


----------



## StephandJohn

*Be aware of poss. damp problems*

We have a Swift Firebrand 590 2007 model. Its great but we did have a severe damp problem last year. Swift took it in and repaired it with no argument and said if anything happens again (which they don't expect) they'll take it back even though it will be out of guarantee.


----------



## antpurley

We have a swift Suntor 630L 06 plate, loads of extras inc in motion satelite tv, having to sell due to the LEZ coming in 2012. will consider swopping to something similar that meets the regs.

great van, storage is fine if you pack wisely, had her for 3 years, been to Spain each year with no problems. lots of space and lounge is roomy I would recommend.

anyone interested in ours pm us.

thanks

Mandy


----------



## jurrasicspark

we have a 2009 630l bought new, the only problem we had is the dealer we bought it from,(brownhills) more inside space than a lot more expensive vans. now has a 4ton chassis, added a few extras, sockets,gaslow, o/s bbq socket,sog, awning usual stuff,very pleased with,make sure the juddering when reversing no longer applies to the newer vans,no problem with outside storage plenty under seats although i would expect if using as 6 berth not enough,but not many vans with rear lounge for the price have more.there will always be something wrong on delivery,just depends how the dealer corrects the problems hope this helps jurrasic spark


----------



## djusteve

Bigwiz said:


> Hi I have a Swift Suntor 630L currently for sale if you would like to see an info sheet on it you can download a PDF here
> 
> http://www.bigwiz.co.uk/index_htm_files/Swifty info sheet.pdf
> 
> Happy Shopping


i am looking for this type of van can you e mail or ring me it will be our first moho

Steve

[email protected]

07769900545

cheers we are i derby area but will travel to view


----------

